# who is seeing turkeys in nodak?



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

dont say where just show some pics  i want to see some turkeys from our area. 

mark


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

We have turkeys in our backyard in fargo. I just want to see dead pics of them dirty birds


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This is the kind of thing I see, when I have no tag!

[siteimg]557[/siteimg]

Burl :huh:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

any other turkeys out there?

mark


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

check out the turkeys on my piclure gallery


----------

